# Anyone have to hide their fur side?



## JinxiFox (Apr 28, 2016)

So, my mother in law is coming to visit for like a month, and in order to keep the peace, I have to keep my furry side (and a few other fandoms and interests) hidden. 
She saw some of my furry art, and a tail I was making for a client, and went off on this rant on furries based SOLELY on that crappy CSI episode. So in order to keep her from making an ass out of herself, and me not tearing her a new one (I've learned that I might as well fight back, I'm wrong either way) I try to keep things on the down low.
Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Beetblood (Apr 28, 2016)

Nope, not anymore. I don't put it out in the open, but if someone finds out and they don't like it, they can just deal. Talk trash about it all they like, I'll ignore every bit of it.  x:


----------



## JinxiFox (Apr 28, 2016)

Beetblood said:


> Nope, not anymore. I don't put it out in the open, but if someone finds out and they don't like it, they can just deal. Talk trash about it all they like, I'll ignore every bit of it.  x:


I wish I was that zen around my MIL.


----------



## Comrade Sai (Apr 28, 2016)

I keep my furry stuff to my computer or phone, keep them both password protected. No one will ever learn my secret.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 28, 2016)

Hey, look! It's that other thread in reverse :V

Oh, and no why should I hide anything?


----------



## Beetblood (Apr 28, 2016)

JinxiFox said:


> I wish I was that zen around my MIL.


People just gotta realize that you're allowed to have your own interests, no matter how strange they may be. -u-


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 28, 2016)

Hiding things from people is like lying to them, in my experience.

And if I have to lie to someone, I don't need them around.


----------



## RosetheCrux (Apr 28, 2016)

Nah I don't try to hide it but I don't flaunt it around either. Like if people find out, they find out. If they judge me then that's their problem cause I'm having more fun than them


----------



## Parafrosyni (Apr 28, 2016)

It's not a big deal if my family finds out that I'm a furry. They think I'm strange (a good kind of strange) as it is, so this would hardly faze them. 
I'm sorry to hear about you having to hide your furry side, I hope she'll change her mind some day!


----------



## JinxiFox (Apr 28, 2016)

lord-bilingual said:


> my friends and family know, and they tease me constantly. when i told them, they were disgusted. they scoff if they see me check my furraffinity, they make fun of me when i draw my art in public, and they're always so mean and condescending when i tell them id be interested in making or buying a fursuit... they say they're just joking, but it still really hurts my feelings and i wished they'd stop. I'm ashamed now anytime i want to draw my furry art in public, looking over my shoulder. i have no furry friends irl, i just feel so alone...
> I'm sorry this bleak story went on so long, i just don't know how to deal


HUGS


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 28, 2016)

lord-bilingual said:


> my friends and family know, and they tease me constantly. when i told them, they were disgusted. they scoff if they see me check my furraffinity, they make fun of me when i draw my art in public, and they're always so mean and condescending when i tell them id be interested in making or buying a fursuit... they say they're just joking, but it still really hurts my feelings and i wished they'd stop. I'm ashamed now anytime i want to draw my furry art in public, looking over my shoulder. i have no furry friends irl, i just feel so alone...
> I'm sorry this bleak story went on so long, i just don't know how to deal


Sounds like you need new friends.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 28, 2016)

lord-bilingual said:


> i will hopefully be off to college in the fall, so i suppose that would be a good opportunity to find more accepting people
> they've been my friends for such a long time but they've never really reacted this towards me before, in any other case they've been so kind to me, i just don't think they know how much they're hurting me. but I'm afraid if i tell them it'll just get worse. hopefully they get the hint soon


But if you don't tell them, you have no proof it will get better.

I know we're social animals, and I know it isn't good for everyone, but coming from personal experience, having no friends is far more manageable than having bad ones.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 28, 2016)

lord-bilingual said:


> you make a good point. i'll see if i can talk to them, or at least my sister about it. thank you so much


Solid friends may not agree with things you're into, but they should understand how you feel about things and (hopefully) back off a bit.
Like when my mom found out I've been with people of the same sex.

Sure, she doesn't agree, but she's not going to harass me about it.
As long as I'm smart, safe, and happy, that's all she cares about in the end.
The same should be with friends.

But I'm not above dropping people who aren't compatible with me.
I've dropped both my siblings for ethical debates and my own father among countless then-thought 'friends'

If you can't stop someone from harassing you, then you should just ensure they aren't around to harass you any more.
That isn't a friend. That's a person using you to feel better about themselves, AKA psychic vampires, AKA shit you don't need.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 28, 2016)

lord-bilingual said:


> thank u so much, u've been such a good help, so wise. ill talk to them and hopefully they'll knock it off, but if not it's their loss. I'm a goddamn delight
> thank you again


Oh, I'm sure you already knew all this.
But sometimes, I guess you just have to hear it from someone else.
Good luck, you delightful hyena


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 28, 2016)

I don't hide it, but don't show it either


----------



## JinxiFox (Apr 29, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Sounds like you need new friends.


I agree.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 29, 2016)

Nobody seems to know what a furry here. No need to hide it.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 29, 2016)

I don't hide it, but I'm not exactly public with my being a furry either.
Only person I've ever hidden my being a furry from is my boss, and then only because she doesn't need to know I was insistent on my vacation being scheduled for that specific week because of a convention.

Okay, I'm also hiding it from my 23-year-old sister, so she doesn't permanently ban me from seeing my Niece.


----------



## Nataku (Apr 29, 2016)

Your MIL is coming to visit ... like... in your house? 
Very simple if that's the case: My house, my rules, my interests. Don't like it? There's the door, try not let it hit your bigoted ass on the way out.


----------



## Kioskask (Apr 29, 2016)

I do hide it. It's all hidden under my anti-snooping information protection software, I call it "A password".


----------



## Storok (Apr 29, 2016)

I am hiding it to a certain point called browsing FA in school... Somehow where i live noone really cares about anyones hobbys tho. until now only one person mentioned something, and it was a teacher saying: "Furrys." behind me.
To summ it up i am just a normal human in reality... Until i get a huge pile of money then i will get a cringe ferret fursuit... and have even more fun throughut the day


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 29, 2016)

Honestly, you don't need to tell everyone _everything _you enjoy. Don't hide it, but don't flaunt it either. There's probably at least one thing you don't like about that person, so them not liking what you like is completely normal. Just don't bring it up, and they won't. If they see something furry, and they start saying rude stuff, just don't continue. Tell them you don't care what they think about it.

Longpostislong.


----------



## Storok (Apr 29, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Honestly, you don't need to tell everyone _everything _you enjoy. Don't hide it, but don't flaunt it either. There's probably at least one thing you don't like about that person, so them not liking what you like is completely normal. Just don't bring it up, and they won't. If they see something furry, and they start saying rude stuff, just don't continue. Tell them you don't care what they think about it.
> 
> Longpostislong.


You earned a cookie


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 29, 2016)

Storok said:


> You earned a cookie



#woot~ ＼(^o^)／~~


----------



## JinxiFox (Apr 30, 2016)

Nataku said:


> Your MIL is coming to visit ... like... in your house?
> Very simple if that's the case: My house, my rules, my interests. Don't like it? There's the door, try not let it hit your bigoted ass on the way out.


Oh if it was only that simple. I try to keep my husband's feelings first, so I try to be nice, but when I reach my breaking point, I either walk away and don't come back for a long while, or I blow up.


----------



## JinxiFox (Apr 30, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> I do hide it. It's all hidden under my anti-snooping information protection software, I call it "A password".


It's not just digital for me. Like I said before, I have anthro art on my walls, I make tails, ears and other things furry related, so it's not something I hide.


----------



## modfox (Apr 30, 2016)

i have to if my friends found out that would be the end of existence itself. nobody asks because if you look at my phone you can probably tell i am a furry.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 30, 2016)

I don't tell. If people ask, I'll be truthful but if they have problems with it, it's really up to them how they want to proceed with relations. True friends stick with you even though you might be the odd one out.

I keep all kinds of art on my wall, including anthros and such but no ones has really cared so far.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 30, 2016)

yea, I tend to keep it in the closet. but not because I have to, I just don' t trust anyone I know currently enough to keep the snotty comments and 'freaky reptile' jokes to themselves


----------



## Chris-py (May 1, 2016)

There really isn't a need to hide anything about yourself. I mean if people don't like it, then they can fuck off. Life is too damn short not be pleasing yourself or being true to yourself. People don't hide that they are into sewing or collecting comic books? Why should you be any different? Because you like anthro's?  Bullshit...


----------



## Endless/Nameless (May 1, 2016)

I hide it.

It's not like it plays a huge role in my everyday life, so it's not necessary to try to explain it to my family and peers.

Also my religious parents wouldn't like the Yiff Factor.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 2, 2016)

Nope because I don't keep any physical evidence to begin with. If someone does find out and they don't like it then tough tits. I've got some friends who know and think furries are disgusting but they accept it and are cool with it since I never actually talk about it or bring it up.



Chris-py said:


> There really isn't a need to hide anything about yourself. I mean if people don't like it, then they can fuck off. Life is too damn short not be pleasing yourself or being true to yourself. People don't hide that they are into sewing or collecting comic books? Why should you be any different? Because you like anthro's?  Bullshit...



Problem is there are legit reasons to hide it depending on where you are. Sure if a couple people find out about it you can tell to piss off but if a tonne of people know it can cause a lot of problems. Problems such as alienation, misunderstanding, a tarnished name and problems with current/future employment to name just a few.


----------



## Wither (May 2, 2016)

The way i usually deal with people who "find out" is just be absolutely frank. Straight faced and uncaring. 
"Ew, is that furry? "
Just shrug and say "Yeah." 
Generally if it's not a big deal to you, it suddenly becomes not a big deal to them. 

Getting defensive or being embarrassed just shows them it is weird.

In the case they still care, whatever. Fuck it. Move on.


----------



## cyclingswitch (May 3, 2016)

Sorry to hear you have to hide it from friends and family. I think my family kind of knows now. They saw the fursuit head and gloves (my wife explains it as a costume). I still don't tell my co-workers or boss. Being military though, it would be a rumor-mill like nothing else. It doesn't help that most military people still think we are all middle-aged, sexual deviant males who dress in suits to have orgies... My friends and the people who matter know and accept me and that is all that matters to me.


----------



## Ricky (May 3, 2016)

Wither said:


> The way i usually deal with people who "find out" is just be absolutely frank. Straight faced and uncaring.
> "Ew, is that furry? "
> Just shrug and say "Yeah."
> Generally if it's not a big deal to you, it suddenly becomes not a big deal to them.



I usually do the opposite and if they ask about sex I'll say "well, some furries fuck cats and dogs, but that isn't me."

That usually kills the conversation, right there :V



cyclingswitch said:


> They saw the fursuit head and gloves (my wife explains it as a costume).



Well, *it is* a costume.. _isn't it_ ?

Wait. Before you answer that, keep in mind it's PG-13


----------



## Straviios (May 3, 2016)

Basically hide it from everyone otherwise it will become awkward haha....


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 3, 2016)

Straviios said:


> Basically hide it from everyone otherwise it will become awkward haha....


Yeah pretty much. No real reason to talk about it or publicly tell people it in the first place though unless you wanna be "that guy".


----------



## cyclingswitch (May 4, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Well, *it is* a costume.. _isn't it_ ?
> 
> Wait. Before you answer that, keep in mind it's PG-13



Yes. It is a costume. And Halloween will never be the same again. I just need robes that will cover the ears


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 4, 2016)

I had one furry friend at school who hung out with my general friend group, so I talked freely about that stuff to him, none of my other friends seemed to care but there was always that one c*nt that my friends barely associates with that assumes they're part of the group because they were forced in a project together. (Phew.) Those type I simply tell to fuck off and they fuck off.


----------



## AnInquisitiveFox (May 4, 2016)

I actively pretended I was not dying to see Zootopia. Had to wait for the family to suggest watching it in theaters. Also hard to explain why I really wanted to play the Wargon class to my hoard friend in WOW when I played that game for a bit.   

"Well, you see, they have really good crits, yea, that is why." 

I am not interested in sharing my enjoyment things furry with people.


----------



## cyclingswitch (May 4, 2016)

AnInquisitiveFox said:


> I actively pretended I was not dying to see Zootopia. Had to wait for the family to suggest watching it in theaters.



This is why I love having a spouse who is furry. We saw it opening weekend and immediately reserved the Blu-Ray through Amazon. I also cite it as the reason that furries will be mainstream in the next decade or so.


----------



## AnInquisitiveFox (May 4, 2016)

cyclingswitch said:


> This is why I love having a spouse who is furry. We saw it opening weekend and immediately reserved the Blu-Ray through Amazon. I also cite it as the reason that furries will be mainstream in the next decade or so.



Can I just say though, I think the tigers at the end were straight service to the fandom. Sweet, sweet, sweet fan service.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 4, 2016)

AnInquisitiveFox said:


> Can I just say though, I think the tigers at the end were straight service to the fandom. Sweet, sweet, sweet fan service.


I dunno. I've never seen it nor plan to watch it but even I know of that part and all I've gotta ask is "why". Then again I'm not a fan of the man.


----------



## Astus (May 4, 2016)

Of course I've got to hide my fur side, only more or less because I am a babyfur, if I didn't have to deal with that I'd probably tell everyone because it's really not a big deal that I like anthropomorphic animals. The only time I see the reason of hiding that stuff from people around you is if they would treat you differently because they knew the information


----------



## Ricky (May 4, 2016)

Astusthefox said:


> Of course I've got to hide my fur side, only more or less because I am a babyfur, if I didn't have to deal with that I'd probably tell everyone because it's really not a big deal that I like anthropomorphic animals. The only time I see the reason of hiding that stuff from people around you is if they would treat you differently because they knew the information



Yeah, that's different. ABDL =/= furry, even though there are a lot of cubs.

That's on a different level though, it isn't something I'd just bring up at dinner.

I explained the concept to my family when they came to visit, but I was intentionally fucking with them :V


----------



## TheKC (May 4, 2016)

I hide it from mu family because I don't know what they would think. I think some of them probably wont care. My brother is into all the crazy media stuff and seen him make fun of furries before. I also feel I don't fit in with my family all ready so I don't want to add anything that could distance me more. They know I work on art for a living. But I don't show what I do. I wonder if they think I'm not really doing anything at all. Just messing around. Because of this, I thought about just  telling them. 
I think eventually I'll have to let the dragon side of me out of the bag, when I revamp my portfolio site and start going to more furry cons. At some point I don't think I can hide it anymore.


----------



## Ricky (May 4, 2016)

TheKC said:


> I think eventually I'll have to let the dragon side of me out of the bag, when I revamp my portfolio site and start going to more furry cons. At some point I don't think I can hide it anymore.



You shouldn't have to.

If it comes up in a conversation, just tell them it's like Animu but with animals.

If they push the sex subject you can always direct them here lol:

Furtopia | Family Friendly Furry Forum and IRC Chat! - Index


----------



## Wither (May 4, 2016)

I guess I should share my actual experience on this matter. Back before I moved out, I lived in Utah for a year. That year, they had their first furcon. I had absolutely no interest in it because I hate being around groups of unknown people, especially when I had no one to go with. However, my mother caught word of it. She asked me if I wanted to go to my shock. Here's the thing, I had never told her I was a furry. I didn't hide it (obviously, because she found out) but I didn't really care if she knew, either.

I asked her how she knew, and she told me she found out by using my laptop. Probably had some furry tab open. Or Skype, in which people were talking about it, who knows. It was literally so little a deal that she never felt the need to talk about it and when we did, it was just about cute animals.

One day, I was on my computer, typing in Skype. My mother asked me if it was my furry friends. I got interested in her knowledge and asked her what she thought we do. Her answer was something along the lines of "View/make picture of animals and animal-people. I heard things about people who dress up as animals, I think that's kinda weird, but also cool. I don't really understand how people relate themselves to animals, but maybe that's my fault." there was a pause before she continued "I've also seen pictures of those animal-people naked. I think animals are cute, but not _that_ cute. I don't really know if you or your friends are into that, but I really don't care. It's not my place to judge, seems harmless anyways. I think it's cool you have friends that like what 'weird' (jokingly said) things you like." She kind of avoided talking about the CSI shit that I know she saw (I watched that episode with her and laughed). She already knew it was bullshit and uncommon.
My mother is fucking cool.

Now, I know not everyone is like that. Very little people are like that. In either case, though, accepting or not, I see no need and going around and telling people. It's not that important. If they find it, so be it. Deal with it then. But I don't see it important enough to tell anyone.

You don't go around telling people you're into watersports. Or foot stuff. Or that you really like it up the ass.(If tell people about any of these things where it's unwarranted, stop it.) So even if you're sexually interested in furries, it's not a big deal.


----------



## JinxiFox (May 5, 2016)

Wither said:


> My mother is fucking cool.
> 
> You don't go around telling people you're into watersports. Or foot stuff. Or that you really like it up the ass.(If tell people about any of these things where it's unwarranted, stop it.)



You're mother is awesome! She's the kind of mom that I am, and we need more moms like her.
The last line; I giggled for a good minute!


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 5, 2016)

I don't really talk about it but given i watch con videos and have wallpapers on my phone/computer that are furry related people will ask me about it so i don't try to hide it either. My brother (days after i gave a simple "we have an interest in anthro animals" description about the community to him) walked in on me watching a YouTuber play a game of BareBackstreets once. I didn't pause it or anything and we had a good long laugh at the fact that the guy kept saying hes "dead" whenever he was "dying". The rest of my family and friends don't care much past mild curiosity as to what a furry is.

If someone did have a problem with it i would not mind them voicing their opinion but if they are going to keep badgering me with it then i would not care to listen.


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2016)

Wither said:


> I guess I should share my actual experience on this matter. Back before I moved out, I lived in Utah for a year. That year, they had their first furcon. I had absolutely no interest in it because I hate being around groups of unknown people, especially when I had no one to go with. However, my mother caught word of it. She asked me if I wanted to go to my shock.



Where in Utah, if you don't mind my asking?

My ex- is from American Fork.


----------



## Wither (May 5, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Where in Utah, if you don't mind my asking?
> 
> My ex- is from American Fork.


It was in Salt Lake City. It was called Unthrocon, now i believe it's called Furry Unlocked. 

As for where I lived, if that's what you're asking, it was Clinton.


----------



## Jason Forestfox (May 5, 2016)

Well, I'm not trying to hide it. People around me don't know about furries, so there's no point in hiding it.


----------



## Ivory-Brier (May 5, 2016)

well, I don't shove in their face when they meet me, but when they do gradually learn that i'm a furry, I wait and see how they react. If they react negatively, i calmly explain why no, I don't want to fuck their dog, and If they are still being a bigoted asshole, I never talk to them again!


----------



## Jazz Panther (May 5, 2016)

Yes...well, kind of. It's not a matter of me hiding it (though I am intentionally hiding it from my parents), it's just a matter of me not having any other furries to talk to IRL.


----------



## BayouBaby (May 6, 2016)

AnInquisitiveFox said:


> Can I just say though, I think the tigers at the end were straight service to the fandom. Sweet, sweet, sweet fan service.


We all know Gazelle AND her tigers were fan service. There Disney goes again making sexually appealing anthro characters.


----------



## BayouBaby (May 6, 2016)

But I hide it from my parents and friends. Only my husband and a fellow fur I met while in the Army knows about it.


----------



## Angellothefox (May 7, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Yeah, that's different. ABDL =/= furry, even though there are a lot of cubs.
> 
> That's on a different level though, it isn't something I'd just bring up at dinner.
> 
> I explained the concept to my family when they came to visit, but I was intentionally fucking with them :V



Old thread reply 
We all know about that terrible episode on CSI or at least we watched some clips on YouTube at makes us want to hide our furry selfs but with the furry fandom a show like CSI is just a little dint in the fandom for us and we keep on going no matter what.

Although with the ABDL and some of you babyfurs and diaperfurs may know about it that terrible CSI did a episode where they was trying to capture a gosh I dislike this word pedofile and they got into his room and he was not there lol! But they found big adult baby furniture in there from cribs to cots and mobiles and possably even diapers.

With the ABDL community that is a big shattering blast in the fandom and it makes everyone think we are all pedofiles which we are not. Infact the ABDL community and even the babyfurs and diaperfurs do not look kindly on those people. This is why the ABDL fandom hide themselfs thanks alot CSI and other programs at put us down!


Although people who do troll us babyfurs and diaperfurs and ABDL's makes me think.
Who are the real babies here


----------



## ZacAttackk (May 7, 2016)

My 'furry side' doesn't really show in real life, unless I was presented with the task of drawing them or something along the lines of that in which I'd show a lot of enthusiasm, but a lot of people in my school are those stereotypical internet meme sharing trolls and what not in which would be familiar with the stigma that furries have, so it's probably best not for me to flaunt it


----------



## SanguineAllure (May 8, 2016)

I live with my mother as her caretaker and have to keep a lot of my personal life a secret. She has no idea I am a furry, and not too long ago mentioned how my cousin and her family were calling me a furry pedophile a few years ago (Before I even realized I was into the furry lifestyle..) and asked if I even knew what a furry was. I said I did, but that the cousins were just making up rumors again (Which they are, about the pedophile part of course) Anyways, my mother doesnt even approve of my religion (Wicca) And makes snide comments about it, and anytime I stick up for myself she tries to kick me out of her house so Ill be homeless. So I cant even imagine what she will do if she found out of my lifestyle.. Would not be a pretty argument.


----------



## Furry Anarchy (May 10, 2016)

I have this problem too, I don't tell anyone simply because I can't be bothered with the drama. Only friends i've met over the internet know im a furry


----------



## x_eleven (May 10, 2016)

"Anyone else have this problem?" I don't. I was a Furry way before I ever heard there was a fandom. My parents already knew what I liked, and it was quite common for them to be giving me all sorts of animal figurines and other animal themed items.

I don't go out of my way to advertise it, well, not usually anyway. I don't conceal it either.

"We all know about that terrible episode on CSI or at least we watched some clips on YouTube at makes us want to hide our furry selfs but with the furry fandom a show like CSI is just a little dint in the fandom for us and we keep on going no matter what".

THE _CSI_ episode was far from terrible. I have a lot of problems with it, but nothing furry-related. One thing was the glaring contradiction concerning when the accident happened. One scene says in the early morning hours just before sunrise. Another says the very early evening. Can't be both.

Aside from that, it was one long infomercial for the fandom. While watching it on the evening it premiered, I kept saying to myself: "Let this be for real... Let this be for real...". Entered "furries" in the Google search window even before _CSI_ ended, checked out some sites, discovered I was living in a Furry "ground zero", and three days later got my first invite to a local furmeet. Before that, the only meaning I attached to "furry" was a reference as to what covers the exteriors of most mammals.


----------



## Filter (May 10, 2016)

I'm open about liking these types of characters, but I rarely refer to them as furries or talk about the fandom. The potential for misunderstanding and drama isn't worth the risk, in my opinion.


----------



## phrisk (May 11, 2016)

Beetblood said:


> People just gotta realize that you're allowed to have your own interests, no matter how strange they may be. -u-


Preach


----------



## Atelier (May 11, 2016)

Like, kinda? Most of my friends know, and I've had a couple react really negatively to it, which bummed me out, but the solution to that was just...to kinda distance myself from those people. Like Beetblood said, it's just an interest to me, and if something so relatively trivial bothers you on a guttural level like that, then we probably have no business being friends.


----------



## smoaer (May 11, 2016)

Whats a furry?Never heard of that.


----------



## Zipline (May 17, 2016)

My mother hated furries and I showed my new family and they could not care less as long as i do not act like a dog or dress up when their friends are over. Some people care, some do not.


----------



## PandashK (May 17, 2016)

Me, since the community receives a lot of hate I'm afraid to expose myself as a furry :c


----------



## Coyote Club (May 17, 2016)

It's safe to say I follow a "Dont Ask, Don't Tell" policy when referencing the fandom. If someone doesn't ask, I won't go out of my way to tell them about furries. I've lost a few dates with non-furs (understandably) by mentioning furries. Either way, life goes on.


----------



## Rhee (May 17, 2016)

I do tend to hide the 'furry' side when I feel out of place or are in 'bad' company. Conflict is not my forte I'd like to avoid it and people tend to feel really strongly about some really stupid things. I like to let them carry on in their ignorance, it's blissful for me.


----------



## dojero (May 17, 2016)

My mother loves my paintings, crafts, etc. I've recently started doing commissions (hurrah!) and she asks what they are of. Aaaand I cannot tell her that I'm drawing fetish fur art. That is a discussion I am not willing to have lol


----------



## Spatel (May 18, 2016)

I don't talk about it with parents. Obviously I'd never bring it up at work.

With non-furry friends it comes up very rarely (but they know) and with furry friends, we're obviously on the same page. The issue I currently have is how furry to make my apartment... I'd love to put some posters up. Feels a bit dry and spartan. I'm more concerned about non-furry dates at this point. Guys would likely be okay with it but girls... less so. Might seem a bit too weird.


----------



## TidesofFate (May 18, 2016)

I'm a high ranking officer. I don't have to worry about getting punished for choking my coworkers or hiding my lightsaber everytime I impale someone.


----------



## Singlespeed (May 18, 2016)

I do have some drawings of my character pinned up in my room, but i keep it to myself from my parents and relatives (besides my brother).
But i am open about it to my friends, who are absolutely fine about it, we even joke about me being a fur faggot lol.


----------



## TJwolf123 (May 18, 2016)

One thing I've learned is that being worried about "coming out" as a furry is like you're saying you've "secretly been a hockey fan for years". There's no point in keeping it held in, especially since it's a hobby. Not like you're coming out as gay.


----------



## NplusD (May 18, 2016)

I don't really talk about it much to folks I know. It's not really something that's hidden, it's more of a thing that's like where if they find out, they find out. It's not hidden nor flaunted.


----------



## malibu (May 18, 2016)

I'm openly a furry without mentioning I'm a furry. I have plushes on my desk at work, two pieces of animal artwork on my office wall, I wear animal related shirts, and I have a drawing of Kion from the Lion Guard in a photo frame on my desk. Everyone knows I watch animal cartoons (or cartoons in general) and love animals, so it's no secret. My bedroom has Fursuit heads in a book shelf, I have animal statues, and lot's of toys all over my house. I also draw a lot of animal (though feral) artwork and carry a sketchbook with me everywhere.

It's just that no one where I live knows what the fuck a furry is so no one's made that connection. I don't talk about being a furry and I don't even mention it in passing. Everyone just knows that I "like cartoon animals".


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi all. Yes some of you are thinking (NOT HERE!) My spelling is a work in progres. Some seem to haet that abot me. So please if it bothers you that much simply point out my mistake and I will try to do better. No I don't have spell check. I wish I did. That hopefuly out of the way. Those of you with understanding parents. Don't take this the wrong way but I would like to kick you in the but! I wish I was in your shoes. I'm the only furry in my city. To put it mieledly It feels like if someone where I live found out I'm a furry they would diesect me for lab testing. I would love to go out in a fursuit or even in my own home. I have a wolf hat I were everywhere. My family thinks I'm just being funny and diffrent. If only they knew. I tried to explain furries to my sisters and what I heard was so insulting that I was ranting for 2 weeks. My youngest sister lol klamed to know all about furries. (OH NO!) She said there are maskots and furries that have sex in they'ry fursuit with other furries. HEHEHE! Can i kill her?! I'm not a maskot and as for the other uh. WHAT HAS SHE BEEN WATCHING!? I I I WHAAAAAT! What do you do with that? It's a slap in the face. Ok I'm stoping before I bug out. Have fun all. WOW!


----------



## swooz (Aug 11, 2016)

I do. My parents hate furries.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 11, 2016)

Same, my mother hates furries and my pops was a closet fur but i only found out after he was gone. 
So i never told her.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 11, 2016)

My dad knows I've drawn insect characters but hasn't thought anything of it. I would never say anything about it, not even when I'm off on my own. If they find out, whatever, but I never felt the need to say anything.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 12, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> My dad knows I've drawn insect characters but hasn't thought anything of it. I would never say anything about it, not even when I'm off on my own. If they find out, whatever, but I never felt the need to say anything.


 I get that it doesn't matter what otheres think but for someone in my city to exsept me for me it would be somewhere I can be myself and someone to share it with. It's true you know. To have everything and rule it all is grate.....Only if you had someone to share it with.                                               I always knew I was diffrent than other kids but never uderstood how I was diffrent knowing nothing of furries. As I got older I liked playing house but I was the pet. Always loyal, loving, protectev and truthfull. But never tell me what to do. The animel I was was always rare. I never fit in any grop but many of them liked being around me becose my play was me being real. I would stand up to anyone for them. Some of you know I will stand my ground. I know its not something a furry should do but I'm a furry not a throwe rug. I got in to many fights and been before many judeges. It got to the point where they knew me on a first name bases. They knew my hole family. The 1 thing the judeg would do before we would start is look at me and ask me (What did they do now?) lol I went to jail 1 time. A gaing thought they would scare me by puting a gun to my face. I did what they wanted until they said they was going to shut my girlfriend up. lol To me thats the same as asking to die. I attacked the 1 with the gun and the other 2 took off. I was still fighting when the cops pulled me off of him. I had blacked out and felt nothing, saw nothing and heard nothing. I only remember stairing in to the black obes thinking I might never get out again. Since that day I tried talking before getting in to fights. Thats when I learnd my brain was faster than my body could keep up with. Lots of headaces like half your head is on fire. Think it through and spell it how it sounds. lol It's not so easy with a run away brain. I see the word then look away oops the word is gone. lol Sorry sometime I ramble. But yeah as hard as it is for me I love to talk. Whetch is 1 more reason I want to find more furris in my city so I don't back up threads like this. Sorry sorry sorry. You'll have something to read wile you wait at least.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 12, 2016)

Not open about it except to those I know won't care, so yep.


----------



## Julen (Aug 12, 2016)

The thing is that i have to hide my furry side. But it's also my fault. It's quite ironic, because i actually started as a hater of furry stuff in general (insert mind-blow gif/ jontron screaming WHAT?!?) . Me and my friends made fun of them and aaaaall that. I was influenced by the internet, which told me that it was just a bunch of horny creep that like fucking dogs or cats. One day i was watching furry cringe videos on Youtube and i fell on this video that explained what the furry fandom actually is. Then i used my brain for once (WOOOOW)
and i thought to myself "hey. That's pretty gooood!". Then i became a furry. The thing is that as i used to be a hater and my friends are still haters so i have to hide my furry side.... i had enough bullying when i was younger i don't need more of that shit.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 12, 2016)

Do I have to? No, no I don't. I do it because people shouldn't flaunt their fetishes around


----------



## Epistates (Aug 12, 2016)

I pride in mine identity as a furry, whether in public or in private, not withholding the detail if the occasion arises. My friends and family know me well enough not to label me with the negative stereotypes, so I have no reason to fear anything, honestly. If someone like my former friends did end up disliking me, then I can safely dismiss they were not genuine in the first place. As for support, when I disclosed it to my mother, she started sending me fox-related accessories and clothing from time to time realizing my passion makes me my happiest.


----------



## swooz (Aug 12, 2016)

You got it good, buddy.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 12, 2016)

swooz said:


> You got it good, buddy.



I dunno, I'd give it a 7.9/10


----------



## swooz (Aug 12, 2016)

Too much water.


----------



## Jarren (Aug 12, 2016)

Holy thread necro.


swooz said:


> Too much water.


Needs more salt.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 12, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Holy thread necro.
> 
> Needs more salt.



I'd say I know someone who's saltier than the Dead Sea



Spoiler



And he's on this forum


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 12, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Do I have to? No, no I don't. I do it because people shouldn't flaunt their fetishes around


That's quite hypocritical of you...


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 12, 2016)

Someone asks, I answer. I won't deny I am a Furry, but sure as fuck won't go around waving a Furry pride flag or some shit. There's enough pride on this planet as it is.

Otherwise, like any other hobby/interest/fetish I keep that shit to myself.

Flaunting that shit around others is dumb, and if you do, get what's coming for you.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 12, 2016)

Thats the thing. I pride in being a furry but know how people see furries and next to everyone in this city would try to have me beat and locked up and regestred as a sex offender. Even though I've done nothing wrong. My dad saw me with my wolf hat and is already telling people it looks like I'm up to doing eleagal things and thats without him knowing I'm a furry. My family says they love me but I know what those words meen to them (Yeah Yeah now shut up and go away.) It's just something to say to get you to leave it has no meening for my family. So being a furry here there is no sunny day, no rainbows, no nice flouwers. It just pain, hatered, jail and branded fore life. So it would be nice to have someone in this city that understands. To love a lie is not love it's just dead. My mom told me when I have my wolf hat on I reamind her of an old homeless drugy so yeah suport.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 12, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> That's quite hypocritical of you...



If I want to passive aggressively flaunt my fetish then by the balls of Kennedy's corpse I will



Angel-blacksun said:


> Thats the thing. I pride in being a furry but know how people see furries and next to everyone in this city would try to have me beat and locked up and regestred as a sex offender. Even though I've done nothing wrong. My dad saw me with my wolf hat and is already telling people it looks like I'm up to doing eleagal things and thats without him knowing I'm a furry. My family says they love me but I know what those words meen to them (Yeah Yeah now shut up and go away.) It's just something to say to get you to leave it has no meening for my family. So being a furry here there is no sunny day, no rainbows, no nice flouwers. It just pain, hatered, jail and branded fore life. So it would be nice to have someone in this city that understands. To love a lie is not love it's just dead. My mom told me when I have my wolf hat on I reamind her of an old homeless drugy so yeah suport.



RIP in RIP


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 12, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> by the balls of Kennedy's corpse I will


----------



## Zeitzbach (Aug 12, 2016)

It feels like there are two different ideas of what "Expressing your Furry side" is.

One side simply talks about showing of interest and going "Yeah I like talking wolf people. They look interesting and fun."

Another is hoping their parents are okay with them howling in the room and tell them how much they love to have porno as a screen saver.



Sergei Nóhomo said:


> And he's on this forum



This makes me wonder if I have you added on Steam.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 12, 2016)

Zeitzbach said:


> It feels like there are two different ideas of what "Expressing your Furry side" is.
> 
> One side simply talks about showing of interest and going "Yeah I like talking wolf people. They look interesting and fun."
> 
> ...



I dunno, the guy who's saltier than the Dead Sea has yellow in his forum avatar


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 12, 2016)

Zeitzbach said:


> It feels like there are two different ideas of what "Expressing your Furry side" is.
> 
> One side simply talks about showing of interest and going "Yeah I like talking wolf people. They look interesting and fun."
> 
> ...


 Porn is in everything so people can get off that exques. It's nice to look at but it does nothing but atrackt atension. I'm here to find how to be my furry self without getting my head caved in out here on my own. Any ideas. You can rule out going with friend and family. That don't work with a party of 1.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 13, 2016)

Very odd. Is there a sun spot or something?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 13, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Very odd. Is there a sun spot or something?



Silly person the sun can't have spots


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 13, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Silly person the sun can't have spots


 It does lol. I'm not sure what they are or what coses it but when they do show on the sun it coses alot of elictricle enterfearents on earth in diffrent random places. I study space alot.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 13, 2016)

I look in to way to many things. I'm curious about nearly everything exept spelling. I hate spelling yet here I am. I'm a contredicsion. lol


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 13, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Silly person the sun can't have spots


 I may sound like a know it all but I'm not. There have been times I had to make myself stop talking becose even I was going to punch myself in the face for sounding like a know it all. It's the misteries that keep me looking for more.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 13, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> It does lol. I'm not sure what they are or what coses it but when they do show on the sun it coses alot of elictricle enterfearents on earth in diffrent random places. I study space alot.





Angel-blacksun said:


> I may sound like a know it all but I'm not. There have been times I had to make myself stop talking becose even I was going to punch myself in the face for sounding like a know it all. It's the misteries that keep me looking for more.





Angel-blacksun said:


> I look in to way to many things. I'm curious about nearly everything exept spelling. I hate spelling yet here I am. I'm a contredicsion. lol



Every post is just so magical and uplifting. You always give me a good laugh every day


----------



## swooz (Aug 13, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> It does lol. I'm not sure what they are or what coses it but when they do show on the sun it coses alot of elictricle enterfearents on earth in diffrent random places. I study space alot.


You definitely don't study English much.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 13, 2016)

swooz said:


> You definitely don't study English much.



Shh don't ruin the magic


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 14, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Every post is just so magical and uplifting. You always give me a good laugh every day


 Realy? I'm just trying to open up more. Hm that could sound so wrong lol.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 14, 2016)

swooz said:


> You definitely don't study English much.


 No. I try but I'm very bussy most the time. I have learned many thing and I do live in usa but the words look very diffrent than they sound. People seem to forget that becose its so easy for them. For me it's a guessing game. Like guess. It makes me think of a bird.


----------



## modfox (Aug 14, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Realy? I'm just trying to open up more. Hm that could sound so wrong lol.


i have a hard time understanding english to. so you are not the only one


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 14, 2016)

modfox said:


> i have a hard time understanding english to. so you are not the only one


 I speak it just fine. If you want me to spell it out lol. Your better off getting blood from a stone. But this is the only way I have to talk with other furries. Some of them made it clear they think I don't belong here. I'm not cold hearted enough for them.


----------



## modfox (Aug 14, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I speak it just fine. If you want me to spell it out lol. Your better off getting blood from a stone. But this is the only way I have to talk with other furries. Some of them made it clear they think I don't belong here. I'm not cold hearted enough for them.


well you do belong here and if anyone tells you otherwise they dont belong here


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 14, 2016)

modfox said:


> i have a hard time understanding english to. so you are not the only one





modfox said:


> well you do belong here and if anyone tells you otherwise they dont belong here


 Ty that is very nice of you. Some people are telling me I should let people bully me. I tried that before. It only made the bullies feel stronger and they did it more. I'm new not a helpless cowerd.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 14, 2016)

Is english your second language?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 14, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> Is english your second language?


 No. I know it sounds straing but many teachers where I live don't care as much as they should. So some things are swept under the rug. I was 1 of those things. I meen we had a sieons teacher that didn't know ducks could fly. But I'm the dum 1 becose they didn't want to teach me the right way to spell.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 14, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> No. I know it sounds straing but many teachers where I live don't care as much as they should. So some things are swept under the rug. I was 1 of those things. I meen we had a sieons teacher that didn't know ducks could fly. But I'm the dum 1 becose they didn't want to teach me the right way to spell.



You should spend some time and look up some resources to teach yourself how to spell. It's a very important life lesson you should tuck under your belt. Only reason I'm any decent at it was I started roleplaying with grammar nazi's from a young age, can't really attribute my teachers to doing much. Gotta find that self motivation.

This is pretty much only because it's your primary language. You're going to use it day in and day out, you should know generally how to spell. For the most part your grammar is pretty good, it's just your spelling.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 14, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> You should spend some time and look up some resources to teach yourself how to spell. It's a very important life lesson you should tuck under your belt. Only reason I'm any decent at it was I started roleplaying with grammar nazi's from a young age, can't really attribute my teachers to doing much. Gotta find that self motivation.
> 
> This is pretty much only because it's your primary language. You're going to use it day in and day out, you should know generally how to spell. For the most part your grammar is pretty good, it's just your spelling.


 I know and on top of that I have a mintal disabilety that makes it that much harder to learn spell. I remember the word but not what it looks like. So I spell it how it sounds. That doesn't always work but I'm trying. I know the more I use the words the easier they are to remember. So being on here is helping. I just wish some people wasn't so judegmentle and just take things for what they are. Them being dicks doesn't corekt a lifetime of bad teaching in 2 minuts.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 14, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I know and on top of that I have a mental disability that makes it that much harder to learn spell. I remember the word but not what it looks like. So I spell it how it sounds. That doesn't always work but I'm trying. I know the more I use the words the easier they are to remember. So being on here is helping. I just wish some people wasn't so judgmental and just take things for what they are. Them being dicks doesn't correct a lifetime of bad teaching in 2 minutes.



In eight seconds I just fixed every error in your post with autocorrect. Why not try using that and slowly learning from that? It's fine if it takes you a bit, and I'm not trying to be rude. It's just when the tools to succeed are right there and you choose not to use them it becomes a bit perplexing.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 14, 2016)

Do you know the song Don't laugh at me? If not try to look it up. It's a good song.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 14, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> In eight seconds I just fixed every error in your post with autocorrect. Why not try using that and slowly learning from that? It's fine if it takes you a bit, and I'm not trying to be rude. It's just when the tools to succeed are right there and you choose not to use them it becomes a bit perplexing.


 I'm on a 360. There is no autocorrect on here for me to use. No spellcheck or anything like that. It's all straigt from me. I don't get to piggyback a pc brain like everyone else.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 14, 2016)

oh lawd


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 14, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> oh lawd


 ?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 14, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> oh lawd


 I'm here to get closer to what and who I am. If my spelling gets better from it wouldn't that make the furry fandom look that much better. For some to say furries helped them learn what the city of joplin refused to teache them would be cool.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Aug 15, 2016)

I don't have to hide it. If it slips out, whatever. Still, I don't prance around like some stupid exhibitionist moron trying to get everyone's attention (those kind of f***s get the judgement they deserve).


----------



## gonard (Aug 15, 2016)

I usually do but there isn't much to hide; i'm just in it for the art and aesthetics.


----------



## Capriney (Aug 15, 2016)

I do not expect normies to understand the furry community, and I don't go out of my way to make them accept it. Because from their standpoint, yeah, it's is weird. If they find out, it's not even a big problem because I don't make a big deal or fuss over it. And I would even laugh about the ridiculousness of it all and move on with my day.


----------



## BartBojarski (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm trying to hide it from my family - they may think that I'm a weirdo, they are too close-minded and they're a bunch of jerks - but not really from my school friends. If they ask, I'd tell them ^^


----------



## AJ3035 (Aug 15, 2016)

Not much to hide. I like to draw personified animals and pretend I'm a yellow wolf that has a addiction to Taco Bell.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 15, 2016)

AJ3035 said:


> Not much to hide. I like to draw personified animals and pretend I'm a yellow wolf that has a addiction to Taco Bell.


Huh. I thought I was the only one (if you replaced wolf with fox)


----------



## swooz (Aug 15, 2016)

Taco bell?


----------



## AJ3035 (Aug 15, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Huh. I thought I was the only one (if you replaced wolf with fox)



Gasp, there is another?!



swooz said:


> Taco bell?



I think you mean 'A slice of Heaven'


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 15, 2016)

modfox said:


> well you do belong here and if anyone tells you otherwise they dont belong here



Learn better spelling broham



KittenAdmin said:


> You should spend some time and look up some resources to teach yourself how to spell. It's a very important life lesson you should tuck under your belt. Only reason I'm any decent at it was I started roleplaying with grammar nazi's from a young age, can't really attribute my teachers to doing much. Gotta find that self motivation.
> 
> This is pretty much only because it's your primary language. You're going to use it day in and day out, you should know generally how to spell. For the most part your grammar is pretty good, it's just your spelling.



Or don't because it'll ruin the magic behind every single one of your beautiful posts. I can always count on them for some good laughs :c


----------



## Sekhari (Aug 15, 2016)

I tend not to flaunt it about but I don't hide it if people do find out. Most are genuinely quite intelligent and accepting in my experience, though you do get the odd person asking wierd yet hilarious questions.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 16, 2016)

Sekhari said:


> I tend not to flaunt it about but I don't hide it if people do find out. Most are genuinely quite intelligent and accepting in my experience, though you do get the odd person asking wierd yet hilarious questions.


Yeah, I don't normally flaunt it. I mean, there's the occasional Zootopia YTP in my watch later/favorites tabs, same with a few furry vids, but the amount is rather small compared to the amount of dank memes and ytps from 2009.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 16, 2016)

Yes, I try and hide it, but the reason is that I don't know how people will react. I have told some people about it before and how I admire the art and like to imagine what myself as an animal would be like. Some people thought it was weird, but were okay with it, some people completely hated it because they thought it was all about something sexual, and then some people liked it and proceeded to harass me because they wanted to interact when I had actual work to do that couldn't be done because I get terrible headaches when people annoy and harass me. So, I just keep it a secret now to most people. It saves me and others the trouble.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Aug 17, 2016)

With me at least, its not necessarily the case that i hide it from other people now (because almost everyone i know is aware of my furry side). Now its more the case I'm suppressing it from myself, as my opinion on furries and what i think of being one, is probably the most volatile you've ever seen.


----------

